# MII - Meridian Minerals



## System (27 June 2010)

Meridian Minerals Limited (MII), formerly Bellevue Resources Limited (BVE), is a minerals exploration company with the project located in Queensland and prospective for tin.

http://www.meridianminerals.com.au


----------



## doogie_goes_off (24 March 2011)

Just a quick heads up on Meridian Minerals Lennard shelf lead zinc project. The mineral resource has been increased by 130% to 17 Million Tonnes at ~5% Leand and ~5% zinc. Quite a valuable looking resource backed up with historic production from the area - very encouraging for a low cap stock.


----------



## exgeo (5 April 2011)

The recent takeover offer for Abra might put bit of fuel under lead-zinc companies. Abra has a lead-rich deposit in WA. Overland, Robust and Ironbark might be others if you want to get into this space.


----------

